# Eurasiers; Anatolian Shepherd; OES; Malamute...Gorgeous mix of breeds playing:



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Last weekend at our usual park there was a gorgeous mix of breeds playing together, including two Eurasiers! This is a breed I've always hoped to meet in the flesh so it was really interesting.

Hope you like the pics:

*Sadie, Eurasier:*









*Babs 5 month old female Anatolian Shepherd puppy:*









*Ziggy, Male Old English Sheepdog and Badger, 1 yr old male Great Dane:*









*The male Eurasier growled at Hugo,Malamute:*









*Malamute & Eurasier again:*









Louie - 9 month old Rough Collie:









*Ziggy, Old English Sheepdog:*









*Male Eurasier:*









*Babs, Anatolian Shepherd pup:*









*Dexter & Babs playing:*









*Dexter & his girlfriend Nefertiti (Flatcoat Retriever)*









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Very unusual mix all in the same place too!! Breeds you dont see every day.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

some lovely dogs there, Anatolian Shepherds are gorgeous dogs


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

My friend has a Eurasier, they are stunning in the flesh aren't they 


Koda was without doubt the cutest puppy i ever saw  Exactly like an Ewok


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

We were lucky enough to first meet a pair of eurasiers at Chanory point at Fortrose a few years ago. I thought they were gorgeous.

Now I see 3 regularly as both my pal and his daugther have 3 between them. When they were pups, they looked like puff balls on legs. What tickles me is the fact that Shadow has the blackest tongue that I have ever seen. He looks like he's been eating blackjacks .


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

What a beautiful dogs!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

understandme said:


> What a beautiful dogs!


WOW i LOVE your dog :001_tt1:


----------

